# Chopped Cuttlebone/Grit Question



## Maddiekisses (Sep 17, 2003)

I am back again with another question!









I have purchased cuttlebone and pigeon grit and my pigeon does eat a tiny amount of the grit, but tends to eat much more of the chopped cuttlebone. Do both the grit and the cuttlebone serve the same purpose?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I can't help on this one....but I'll bump this up for someone who has used the cuddlebone....they will have an answer for you......Treesa


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

Grit is for calcium and to aid in digestion, Cuttle bone I mainy offer it to my birds for calcium and it's sort of like a powder once crushed so I would say it gets digested/crushed in the system quickly.

Your bird will need grit available to him/her in a little container and he will take what he needs, I see my birds eating more cuttle bone especially the female bird before she lays her egg so I guess she thinks it's a good and quick source of calcium before she lays her egg.
She does eat grit though when she feels that she needs it.

Mary


----------



## Thunderbird (Sep 7, 2003)

Next time you guys see a little piece of drywall in the road, stop, pick it up, peel off the paper and put it in the loft. It's pure calcium and the birds love it! Recycling at its best!!
Chris


----------



## Amber (Nov 17, 2002)

In my experience, the grit is what the birds use to help 'hull' there food to make it digestable for them, the cuttlebone has the calcium. It is similar in consistency with oyster shell which is high in calcium. You can buy "Red grit" which is grit that has calcium added to it, but if it is just plain granite grit then there is no calcium in it, and you must fortify there diet with it. Some people dont, but especially if you have a female bird, it is very important to provide calcium. Hope this helps.

Amber


----------



## Maddiekisses (Sep 17, 2003)

Once again, thank you. Owl has cuttlebone and grit both available to him at all times. I will stop worrying about whether or not he is getting enough grit and start trusting him to eat what he needs. I have heard that the grit should be kept in a small container for the bird separate from his/her food and I've also been told that it should be mixed up with the food. You stated that it should be in a separate container. How do you feel about mixing it in with the food?



> Originally posted by maryco:
> *Hello,
> 
> Grit is for calcium and to aid in digestion, Cuttle bone I mainy offer it to my birds for calcium and it's sort of like a powder once crushed so I would say it gets digested/crushed in the system quickly.
> ...


----------



## Maddiekisses (Sep 17, 2003)

Hello Chris!

I quite enjoyed your post! Interestingly enough my husband is named Chris as well. Drywall is something we happen to have on a regular basis as we own a home repair business. Thanks so much for the suggestion! I now know what I can do with the scraps!



> Originally posted by Thunderbird:
> *Next time you guys see a little piece of drywall in the road, stop, pick it up, peel off the paper and put it in the loft. It's pure calcium and the birds love it! Recycling at its best!!
> Chris*


----------



## Maddiekisses (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes, this is the way I understand the difference now as well. With the way my pigeon especially likes the cuttlebone I would imagine he is getting enough calcium. However, I will also be looking into the 'red' grit you mentioned. 

Thanks for the reply!



> Originally posted by Amber:
> *In my experience, the grit is what the birds use to help 'hull' there food to make it digestable for them, the cuttlebone has the calcium. It is similar in consistency with oyster shell which is high in calcium. You can buy "Red grit" which is grit that has calcium added to it, but if it is just plain granite grit then there is no calcium in it, and you must fortify there diet with it. Some people dont, but especially if you have a female bird, it is very important to provide calcium. Hope this helps.
> 
> Amber *


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Grit in a seperate container.. don't mix it with food or he will over eat it as my pet pigeons do sometimes then they start vomiting.

Mary


----------



## Maddiekisses (Sep 17, 2003)

Thank you! 



> Originally posted by maryco:
> *Grit in a seperate container.. don't mix it with food or he will over eat it as my pet pigeons do sometimes then they start vomiting.
> 
> Mary*


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

oyster shell grit works for both calcium and digestive aid. Its readly avalible and cheap alot better for the pigeons then the cudle bone. or sheet rock. Which both are youused more for hook bill birds as both a vitaim and to aid in keeping the beak trimed. Red hehealth grit has several different vitaims in it which its good for the birds. Oyster shell tablets can be used to insure calciam intake . but the oyster grit works well .


----------



## Maddiekisses (Sep 17, 2003)

The grit I have is oyster shell so I am good on that. I did know that the cuttlebone is used a lot to keep beaks trimmed. The cuttlebone that my pigeon eats is crushed and he seems to like it a lot so I think I will continue to give it to him.

Thanks for the suggestions.



> Originally posted by re lee:
> *oyster shell grit works for both calcium and digestive aid. Its readly avalible and cheap alot better for the pigeons then the cudle bone. or sheet rock. Which both are youused more for hook bill birds as both a vitaim and to aid in keeping the beak trimed. Red hehealth grit has several different vitaims in it which its good for the birds. Oyster shell tablets can be used to insure calciam intake . but the oyster grit works well .*


----------



## pgnanddove (Sep 3, 2003)

Hello,
pardon me for posting a question here as I should have started one on my own, I guess. But thought it is better since the topic is already there. 
Anyway, can anyone suggest where I can get pigeon grit(if it is specific for Pigeons only) in TO, Canada? 
Thanks

------------------
pgn&dove


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

most feed stores or poultry supply stores have grit try them. and you might check with other local pigeon breeders to see where they get theres.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

I'm in TO too and I called a feed supply store called "Elizabeth Feed" and they have pigeon grit..

I will find the address for you and post it..

Mary


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Here it is..


Elizabeth Feed Div Of Feedco Ltd 
10 Dawes, Toronto, ON M4C5A8 
(416) 694-2803 


Hope that helps!










p.s I believe the man told me that it comes in 50 lb bags, that is why I didn't go there to buy any because the amount is way too much for me and I only have 2 pigeons. I do have some grit though that I got from a fancier in a little bag.


----------



## pgnanddove (Sep 3, 2003)

maryco,

thanks for the address and phone number of the place. 50lbs is too much for me as well as I have only 5 birds. However, I will try the place. 
Thanks again. Much appreciated.


------------------
pgn&dove


----------

